# Brand New To This



## Proton (Jun 28, 2008)

Hi There

I just baught myself a New Black & Decker Router and A Set of Router Bits, But i have never in my whole life before used one of these. I know the possibilities with a router is endless...... well thats what someone told me once, and i had seen him working with a router and i fell in love with the machine. lol

i wanted to post pics but im realy having trouble with it,

So now, my first project is a Subwoofer Box For my car Audio System..... I know that there's not going to be alot out routing involved, but the router's gonna be very handy in doing the holes. 

The main reason im posting this is coz i dont have any experience in woodwork and would realy love to do a gr8 job the first time, so if any of u guys have advice for me regarding building a box or routing, i'd realy appriciate it. oh' and this is more or less what the box should look like:

Thanx in advance guys


----------



## fibertech (May 7, 2005)

Proton, Have no fears. You are in the right place. Read as much here as you can. We have many, many advanced hobbyists to assist you. Welcome. -Derek


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

I guess the first question would be, what do you plan to make the box out of? We can go from there.
Welcome to the forums.


----------



## Froix (Jul 9, 2008)

Just don't forget the rules on subwoofer boxes;
- has to be airtight
- no nails. so you're going to be using glue instead. 

Were you going for something simple like this?


----------

